# Help identify this red/black bug



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

should i be concerned and if so, how do i nuke them?

these come out of newer sod when i water it

thanks in advance.



-doug 
atlanta


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Immature roach


----------

